# chronicles of a delay whore



## white buffalo

i first got into pedals about a decade ago. immediately i was drawn into their ability to completely transform the incoming signal to something entirely different; great for someone with an overactive imagination like myself. they became my soul accomplice in creating elaborate soundscapes that i'd not of been able to create without them. i was particularly attracted to delays, especially those with modulation. 

i've since owned a few dozen delays and thought it'd be fun to create a thread for fellow delay whores of the highest order where we can discuss these magical boxes without shame. 

what are your favourites? which ones do you regret selling? which ones do you want to try? 

i've owned-- and i'm definitely forgetting a bunch--: 

blackbox oxygen 
boss dd-2
boss dd-6
boss dm-2
boss dm-2w
diamond memory lane
diamond memory lane 2
ehx dmm (x2)
ehx dmtt1100 (x2) 
eventide timefactor 
fairfield circuitry meet maude 
fulltone tte (x3) 
ibanez ad-80 (x2) 
korg sdd-3000 rack 
line 6 dl4
line 6 echo park 
maneco filter eko ii
maxon ad-900 
moog mf-104m-sd
neunaber slate 
toneczar echoczar +angelbaby (x3) 
skreddy echo (x2) 
strymon el capistan (x2) 
strymon timeline 

my all time favourites (in order of preference) are:

strymon el capistan 
moog mf-104m-sd 
ehx dmm 
korg sdd-300 
skreddy echo 

i used to enjoy collecting pedals-- certain ones got me some internet cool cred (woohoo!)--, but realized how silly it was having some of these exorbitantly priced boxes sitting on a shelf, gathering dust, while i preferred their cheaper alternatives in many cases. i started really listening with my ears and began selling off pedals that i kept around for forum pedalboard thread brownie points (i'm a shallow creature). 

the el capistan is my all time favourite. it can do _anything _(and damn well i might add) from slapback to long, washed out ambient delays. 

while the classic dmm is probably my all time favourite from a purely sonic perspective, what keeps it from being my overall favourite are its limitations, which i plan to have alleviated by analog.man sometime soon. 

the moog mf-104m-sd (super delay) scores higher than the dmm because of functionality- okay, it sounds fucking amazing, too. i sold mine off late last year while raising dough for a guitar, but miss the crap out of it. now they're selling for crazy money. i'll probably get a regular mf-104m later this year. 

the sdd-3000 rack unit was revelatory for me. i'm a big edge and lanois fan, but never would of gotten to hear one firsthand were it not for a good friend of mine. he brought it over one day after years of talking about it and i was instantly blown away. sdd3k straight into my amp and wow. beyond that magical preamp, which hits the front end of your amp in such an incredible way, the delays can sound very analog and feature some fantastic modulation. i tracked down my own unit last year for more than i would of liked to pay, but it's quickly become an irreplaceable piece. sad to say the pedal does not capture the magic of the rack- i wish it did, as i hate having to lug it around and set it up. 

the skreddy echo is just a killer tape emulator with a very unique, soupy, voice to it. killer modulation as well.


----------



## Alex

My favorites delay sounds tend to be tape echo based. Fave units:

Line 6 DL4
Catalinbread Belle Epoch & Echorec
Skreddy Echo
Strymon Tmeline, El Capistan and Deco (only does slap back or short delays)
TC Electronc Flashback

The Catalinbread pedals were really impressive and preferred them to the Skreddy, I currently only have the Flashback X4 which has great tape emulation + a looper which is a good bang for the buck in my books. But.....my Fractal FX8 (and AXE FX) has some of my favorite delays and my main unit for all things delay.

My favorite overall pedal is the Deco which does many things so well. I love the sound of " Starship Trooper" and the Deco does that in spades. In my soundcloud link, I did a demo of the sound but with the AXE FX preset. IMO, it does it pretty convincingly.

Delays I would like to try: Fulltone TTE, the new T Rex tape delay.


----------



## cboutilier

The only ones I've ever tried were the Garagetone Axle Grease and the TC flashback and I've liked them both. I'd like to try the Boss ďelays that Vince Gill users, and an Aqua Puss.


----------



## Robert1950

I have never got the hang of delay and don't currently use it. My favourite modulation effect is chorus. I also like a touch of reverb. What am I missing with delay other than the overt lush stuff?


----------



## Alex

Robert1950 said:


> I have never got the hang of delay and don't currently use it. My favourite modulation effect is chorus. I also like a touch of reverb. What am I missing with delay other than the overt lush stuff?


If you are running the delay through the front of the amp, it's always a bit of a compromise when engaging overdrive or preamp gain but if you find a sweet spot, it can thicken your lead tone while still cutting through the mix. For clean tones, I prefer delay to reverb and it boils down to personal preference.


----------



## GTmaker

[QUOTE="
i've owned-- and i'm definitely forgetting a bunch--: [/QUOTE]

Have you given any thoughts to selling your pedals and buying a house...?
G.


----------



## Moosehead

Who needs a house when you are in delay tonal bliss.


----------



## Swervin55

Currently own (in order of preference):

Strymon El Cap
MXR Carbon Copy
Wampler Faux Tape Echo

MXR is only ahead of the Wampler due to its simplicity.

For the record, I've never sold a delay (yet) but I could let the Wampler go (not advertising, just sayin'...)

to the OP: I enjoyed your thread title immensely.


----------



## sulphur

I only got into the pedal scene @ '09, so a late bloomer.

One of the first pedals that I got in was a Dr Scientist Sunny Day Delay.
I was happy with that for a few years, then I sold it and went down the rabbit hole...

SDD
Retroman Kopy Kat
Malekko Ekko 616 x 2
Mark Hammer Echo-Base Delay - I got this in trade, very cool pedal with some unique features.
Diamond ML Jr.
EHX #1Echo
HBE Mimic
Retrosonic Analog Delay
JHS Panther Cub
TCE NovaDelay
Maxon AD999
Carl Martin Red Repeat
An oddball that's on the band board that I can't think of the name right now.
SDD x 2 (just to make sure) 8)

The circle of life.


----------



## white buffalo

GTmaker said:


> Have you given any thoughts to selling your pedals and buying a house...?
> G.


Already got one of those. Delays are more fun, though as I mentioned in my OP, I've sold off vast majority of my pedals already and only kept what I really use.


----------



## zdogma

I've had a few:

First was a PDS 3000 digitech back in high school, that was a cool pedal, no idea what happened to it. Since then I've had:

Boss DM2
Boss DD-3
MXR Carbon Copy
Ibanez AD80 
Strymon Brig
Empress Superdelay

They were all good, the ibanez was a bit metallic sounding for my taste.

Currently I have:

Retrosonic Delay (superb analog delay, quite dark, good with dirt doesn't add much to clean sounds)
Boss DM2W (a little different analog sound, brighter, prettier into a clean amp than the RS)
Fulltone SSTE (pain in ass to run, adds a bit of noise but sounds so good, best clean modulation you'll hear)
Belle Epoch (this does a fairly good imitation of an EP-3 in a small format, but its no SSTE)

I think that's about it.


----------



## mhammer

A bunch of pedals, but also some rack things too.

On the floor...
Line 6 Echo Park
Line 6 M5
DIY Echo-Base
DIY Tonepad Rebote
DIY PT-80 (emulation of Ibanez AD-90)
DIY DM-3 clone

Rack things
Lexicon MPX-100
Behringer Virtualizer Pro
Vantage Analog Delay

Plus a couple of things in progress. There may be more that I've forgotten. I used to have a table-top analog unit 30 years ago, but I forget whether it was Yamaha or Roland. 

When it is technically feasible, I like to install a toggle that provides some shallow filtering of the feedback signal. I pick a corner frequency that can shave off a bit more treble each time, such that the repeats get duller and duller. It makes the echo sound more real, by mimicking the way natural surfaces are imperfectly reflective, and also helps to clean up the accumulating audio grime that often happens after 3 or 4 repeats.


----------



## Budda

I regret not buying a Boss DD-6 in high school. Delay is the one "obvious effect" (in regards to distortion and reverb, which are commonly found on amps) that I ever saw myself using on a regular basis.

My first delay pedal was technically my Boss GT-8, but we won't count that 

Not in order:
- Guyatone delay (bought here, gifted to a friend who loves it to pieces)
- DD-3
- Empress vintage modified superdelay
- Memory Lane Jr (I miss that one)
- TC Flashback X4 (current)
- Boss GT-8
- Line 6 POD 300 HD (or something like that - I'm tired...)

DD-3 and Empress were sold because of practical issues. The empress save button was not placed well, and for some ungodly reason I always knocked the DD-3 down a mode - with the knob removed and controls taped down.

My next purchase will be the Boss DD-500. After reading the manual it seems like the proper amount of crazy.


----------



## Cups

Delay seemed to always get in the way. The first delay i "got" was a Digitech digidelay. That pedal inspired my love of delay. 
Since then:
Digitech Timebender. Regret selling this one . What a monster.
Line 6 DL4: great sounds but did it ever suck tone when you engaged it. 
BYOC delay.: sounded good. By this point I needed way more features then this thing could provide.
Line 6 M5: fantastic delays. Great unit overall. Wish I'd kept it.
TC X4: also fantastic. Best mod delays of them all . Incredibly musical. 

Only delay I have now is the one I have on my Boss GP10. Never bonded with Boss delays but these are getting the job done. Would pick up a Digitech or TC delay if it's in the cards.


----------



## hollowbody

Oh boy. Do I ever qualify for this support group!

Here's my list of delays I've gone through (in no particular order)

Boss DM3 (x2)
Boss DM2 (x3)
EHX DMM (x2)
Boss DD3
MXR Carbon Copy
Ibanez DML20 III
TC Flashback X4
Empress VMSD
Strymon Timeline
Eventide H9
Maxon AD900
Line 6 DL4

I'm sure I'm forgetting a few, but yeah, it's an awful lot of delay to go through. I've alternated between single-use pedals and multi-use pedals as well. Recently, I've been using more MIDI-enabled delays because I need the flexibility of multiple settings and remote switching.

My ALL TIME FAVOURITES™ are the DM2, DMM, Carbon Copy and Timeline, with an honourable mention going to the DML20 III.

The DM2 has just the best, biggest, fattest-sounding analog repeats and I pretty much used it exclusively for a slap sound to thicken up the tone.
The DMM and Carbon Copy both have beautiful-sounding modulation, and while I prefer the tone of the DMM, the CC wins due to footprint.
The Timeline is in a class all its own. SOO many settings and they ALL sound stellar. Some people complain about the pedal sounding "too-digital," but those people are nuts. I suspects it's an expectation thing - they know it's a digital pedal, so they expect it to sound digital. I miss this pedal dearly and want another, but right now, my pedalboard just doesn't have the space for it.
The DML20 III is SUCH an oddball effect. I used to coax the absolute weirdest sounds from it and it's a total hoot, but the kind of stuff I play isn't really geared towards that sound, so it's more of a toy than a tool for me.


----------



## gtrguy

Haven't had a ton of delays for some reason... in somewhat chronological order not including rackmount multi-effects:

Ibanez DL10
Danelectro Dan-Echo
Line6 DL4
Diamond Memory Lane 1, 2 and Jr.

I think that's it. Still have the DL4 and the Memory Lanes.


----------



## Budda

@hollowbody gonna need a link to that DML20 if it gets weird.


----------



## hollowbody

Budda said:


> @hollowbody gonna need a link to that DML20 if it gets weird.


I don't have it anymore, but here's a link to a youtube user's vid. The first 4 mins or so are pretty standard, then things get nutty.


----------



## Sneaky

I've tried and sold most of the well known ones, both boutique and mass production types, analog and digital. The Echoczar ended my quest for the best. Still have it, but mostly using a simple DM-2 these days. Also have an Analogman one and a rackmount Chandler SDE that are both excellent.

Edit: I suppose I should add that most of the ones I've owned I bought and sold just to try. I don't think any of them were bad. Boss, Line 6, Ibanez, Dano, Skreddy, Fulltone tape echo, etc... All good. I just stopped buying and selling delay pedals after I got the Echoczar (after about a 5 year wait). It really is the best I have tried.


----------



## mhammer

I almost forgot. I have one of the old blue rackmount MXR Digital Delays in the basement. When you see what was involved in getting a paltry 320msec of delay time, and the cost of it back then, and then you see this - http://www.dipmicro.com/store/PT2399-SMT - you gotta shake your head in disbelief.

The MXR unit was one of the first I was aware of that let you modulate delays with an LFO, like so many contemporary pedals do. Made it easy to get those Pat Metheny sounds that fall somewhere between chorus and delay. One of the hip features of the unit was a pull switch on the LFO Rate pot that boosted the speed by 100x. That made it possible to get ring-modulator-like sounds out of the unit.


----------



## Budda

Well, picked up my rental DD-500 after work today. I'd have a clip up if I knew where the hell my headphone adapter went!

It can do a lot more than the flashback X4, so once I sell that (hopefully before the month is up) then I'll be going in and buying it outright. My camera on my phone doesn't want to work right now so the NPRD thread will have to wait .


----------



## bzrkrage

hollowbody said:


> I don't have it anymore, but here's a link to a youtube user's vid. The first 4 mins or so are pretty standard, then things get nutty.


I had one of those! Flipped it, made a buck.

Delay/OD addict.
I currently have the Hardwire DL-8, very happy with that, waiting for the 15th to win my new Timeline. (Thanks Reverb!)

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## guitarman2

I doubt I can remember all that I've owned but here are some from the past 10 years

Empress Tape Delay
Retrosonic Analog 
Diamond Memory Lane 2
Boss DD-20
Boss DD-2 (farther back than 10 years ago)
Digitech PDS-1000 (way farther back than 10 years ago)
Strymon El Capistan (on the board now)
Boss DM2W (on the board now)

The last 2 is what I'm using now. The only pedal I wished I kept is the Diamond Memory Lane 2


----------



## Budda

Most of that DML weirdness is from him twisting the knob though.


----------



## markxander

I think I qualify for this group because at one point I owned three vintage Deluxe Memory Man delays at the same time (men?).

As I was joking with Greco about this weekend, I sold off most of my pedals and have almost gone a whole month without owning a delay pedal. If you look in the for sale/trade section you'll see how well I'm doing with that.... if any of you guys with an El Cap want to make a quick buck, you know where to find me!


----------



## Alex

Budda said:


> Well, picked up my rental DD-500 after work today. I'd have a clip up if I knew where the hell my headphone adapter went!
> 
> It can do a lot more than the flashback X4, so once I sell that (hopefully before the month is up) then I'll be going in and buying it outright. My camera on my phone doesn't want to work right now so the NPRD thread will have to wait .


I also have the Flashback X4 and interested in hearing more details about the DD-500.


----------



## markxander

Update: bought sulphur's Memory Lane Jr. It was a scary, weird month but now I think I'll make it.


----------



## keithb7

I don't consider myself a delay whore, but I might be on the cusp of going over the edge. In the past I have owned
MXR Carbon Copy. I never warmed up to it. Gone.
DD-3. Ok, but I was young and inexperienced. I could not get anything useful out of it. Sold it probably 25 years ago.
Line 6 Echo Park. Holy glitchy. It would do some weird stuff like it had a twitch once in a while. Unreliable. Sold it.

I currently own a EHX Deluxe Memory Man with Hazarai. It's on my pedal board for my cover band. This thing covers
a lot of ground in my opinion. From reverb, slap back, U2 type, rock, looper. Reverse delay. Tap Tempo. I like it. Sounds pretty good too. Been a
staple on my board for about 5-6 years now.

I picked up a Ibanez DE-7. The old Tone-Loc series. $40. It stays at home so I have something to noodle with as I leave
my pedal board at rehearsal space. It's quite good actually. The Echo setting is warm and analog sounding. I use it quite
a bit. Especially through my non-reverb equipped amps. I like some sort of ambiance sound. Best pedal I think I
ever got for $40.

I just worked out a deal on a Korg A3 rack effects unit. I have yet to try it out. I should have it in a few days. You Tube
videos are encouraging. I am really only wanting it for time based effects. Delay, Reverb, Chorus, Flanger and Phaser. If
it does those really well I'll be happy.

Any comments on the A3 delays and reverbs? Any good?


----------



## Budda

Alex said:


> I also have the Flashback X4 and interested in hearing more details about the DD-500.


Once I got it powered up (X4's power cable from Cioks didnt work, two others did :S) It was very easy to dive into and start messing around. I haven't really checked out the presets extensively, though someone on TGP has kindly made the full list. I've already overwritten the two banks (left tap/ctl as such). 

What would you like to know for a comparison?



markxander said:


> Update: bought sulphur's Memory Lane Jr. It was a scary, weird month but now I think I'll make it.


Those pedals are awesome. I think if you like analog delay you'll really dig it.


----------



## Alex

Budda said:


> Once I got it powered up (X4's power cable from Cioks didnt work, two others did :S) It was very easy to dive into and start messing around. I haven't really checked out the presets extensively, though someone on TGP has kindly made the full list. I've already overwritten the two banks (left tap/ctl as such).
> 
> What would you like to know for a comparison?
> 
> 
> 
> Those pedals are awesome. I think if you like analog delay you'll really dig it.


Generally, how it compares to the X4 and the differences ( tones, flexibility, how it acts with other pedals)


----------



## Chitmo

I have gone through a number of delays, may be hard to remember them all. In no particular order I have had:

Diamond ML2 (Still using)
Boss DM-2
Boss DD3
Mad Professor Deep Blue Delay
Strymon Timeline
Strymon El Capistan
JHS Panther
JHS Panther Cub 
Maxon AD9
Diamond ML Jr
Boss DD-7
Empress Vintage Modified Super delay
And.......?????

Of everything that I have had on my board the ML2 is the best combination of sound, versatility and user friendliness. The others were either too complicated (like the timeline) having a lot of things that I wouldn't normally use or just sounded like shit through my rig being that I run a delay in front (No loop on my amp)


----------



## mhammer

So here's the question to all of you: what are/were the features that made any given delay a standout or "keeper" feature for you?


----------



## High/Deaf

We are so lucky these days. I remember dealing with a Roland tape echo in the early 80s. We dreamed of something more reliable and less complicated (it was being bounce around in the back of a bus). 

I'm not a delay whore. I've probably owned a half dozen different delays, most of the older analog delays are gone in favor of newer feature-packed digital delays. I'm not a home recordist - I find for live playing I just don't hear enough difference to justify the extra cost / lack of options. The M5/M9 cover my delay needs on my two smaller boards and I have a NovaDelay and Wampler Analog for my main board. I do like the Wampler's sound, but live, in the mix, it's subtle and hardly noticed. If / when I get into more home recording and the subtleties are more important, that may all change.


----------



## allthumbs56

I've been a delay junkie all of my life. It all started with this:









Probably was my favourite as it was my first and it could surely get very trippy. Wouldn't fit on a pedalboard though.


----------



## Cups

To answer your question Mark,
I like presets. I use delay as an effect. It's not an "always on" ambient thing for me. I use reverse delay, slapback, dotted eights and I love modulated delays.

..... And tap tempo is nice.


----------



## zdogma

Budda said:


> Well, picked up my rental DD-500 after work today. I'd have a clip up if I knew where the hell my headphone adapter went!
> 
> It can do a lot more than the flashback X4, so once I sell that (hopefully before the month is up) then I'll be going in and buying it outright. My camera on my phone doesn't want to work right now so the NPRD thread will have to wait .


That looks really nice. How much is it


mhammer said:


> So here's the question to all of you: what are/were the features that made any given delay a standout or "keeper" feature for you?


For me its the ability to get a good sound, easily, with no presets, multi feature knobs, tap tempo, menus etc. I don't like delays that get metallic sounding on shorter/slap delays. I like modulation on clean sounds and none into a dirty amp or after a fuzz pedal. I like the repeats really dark into a dirty amp or after od, but I'm ok with brighter repeats on clean sounds and atmospheric stuff.

For me its worked out that I like a tape/tape emulation delay for clean sounds and a dark analog echo with no mod for dirty sounds.


----------



## Budda

@mhammer I like presets as opposed to multiple pedals. I like your 'usual" delays (digital, tape, analog) and I like the ability to get very weird (see: DL4 + exp pedal). 

@zdogma 

The pedal was $389 now $419. I have a month rental at $25 plus $4 for theft protection. I plan to buy outright and still need to list my X4 on here. 

The pedal is awesome, and I've only scratched the surface.


----------



## Budda

Alex said:


> Generally, how it compares to the X4 and the differences ( tones, flexibility, how it acts with other pedals)


I only really used the space and 2290 setting on the X4. The Boss can definitely get those tones, and more. The DD-500 has way more tonal options, and you can set it as 2 + CTL or 3 presets within the menu. I find everything to be fairly intuitive, though I did read the manual and then-39 page thread on TGP before I even saw one. 

I've only tried it with the blue sky and OCD (generally I run max 3 pedals at once) and it seemed to do fine. I'm using it with my practice amp, but plan to make a clip or three after work. I'm looking forward into using the EQ and whipping up a ducking setting into oscillation.


----------



## fraser

i never got into delay at all, or any effects really until the last 5-6 years.

the delay thing for me started with a univox tape delay.
old, big cool looking box- thats why i bought it.
sounded really cool, but it needed constant tweaking of the tape heads and cartridge.
thing was always breaking down.

at some point i acquired a dd-3 as well, but it was a bit sterile for me, so it sat.

so i got a line 6 echo park.
sounded great- did everything, including a ton of stuff i didnt use.

then i got a deluxe memory man. that was the ticket- exactly the delay pedal for me.

then came an extended acoustic phase, followed by a nothing but fuzz face and wah phase.
the stoner witch was in and out of the hospital, and i couldnt work.
looking around for ways to get money, i put all my delays up for sale,
planning to sell the first one or two that went only.
all three sold fast, and all at a profit to me.
it was pure drunken greed got the better of me.

i never bothered trying to sell the dd3 however- so i modded it a little, and thats what ive been using.

doubt ill ever have the extra cash to grab another dmm,
or pursue any of the nice sounding stuff out there nowadays.

so yesterday i grabbed one of those dano fab echo pedals.
planning to mod it to hell and back and put it in a big box.

i need to order myself some pt2399's and start rolling my own.
thats the plan for my future delay wants anyway.


----------



## fernieite

Not a whore, but I've had or have a few.
My first was a 1960's green Maestro EP-2 (tube) Echoplex, that I had many moons ago. I loved the sound when it worked. Too much of a hassle for this guy.
I later had a Boss DM-2, which was quite nice.
I now have 3 delays- an early grey Arion SAD-1 analog delay, an old Boss DD-2 digital, and a new Catalinbread Belle Epoch. 
I think I'm good for now. HNG^%$


----------



## butterknucket

The first delay pedal I ever bought was a Boss DD-5. I used that pedal a lot for several years. Now it sits unused. 

The second delay I bought was an Ibanez DE7 which I love and still use. To this day I don't know why this pedal didn't catch on in a big way. To my ears, it really is a great simulation of an analog delay pedal. Sure there are a lot of other analog simulations out there that do way more, but for a simple simulation of an analog delay, I think it's great. 

The third was a used DMM, probably from the early 2000's. It has the a detachable power adapter, so it's not one of the cool ones, but I think it sounds great.


----------



## fretzel

Not much of a delay guy at all. Have a G3 but the only pedal board friendly one I have is a Danelectro PB&J. It's sits in the cupboard mostly. LOL


----------



## Dorian2

Any info for someone who is into a nice heavy tone for rock via tube amp and distortion who has mainly used digital distortion for guitar solos? In my new quest to build a pedal board for the first time in many years (since I started in 1984 ha ha), I consider the delay a needed part of my lead sound and *TONE*. I generally use delay to make a lead "bigger sounding", but I want to find one that has multiple uses for lead, stereo, possibly ping pong and a good clean sound that can be readily experimented with.

In other words, a nice sounding versatile unit. Anyone on this great thread of many pedals have ideas. My main thing is heavy rock with an edge, if that makes sense.

If it helps, some influences to consider are Steve Morse, Eric Johnson, David Gilmour. But simple is best for me.


----------



## Alex

Dorian2 said:


> Any info for someone who is into a nice heavy tone for rock via tube amp and distortion who has mainly used digital distortion for guitar solos? In my new quest to build a pedal board for the first time in many years (since I started in 1984 ha ha), I consider the delay a needed part of my lead sound and *TONE*. I generally use delay to make a lead "bigger sounding", but I want to find one that has multiple uses for lead, stereo, possibly ping pong and a good clean sound that can be readily experimented with.
> 
> In other words, a nice sounding versatile unit. Anyone on this great thread of many pedals have ideas. My main thing is heavy rock with an edge, if that makes sense.
> 
> If it helps, some influences to consider are Steve Morse, Eric Johnson, David Gilmour. But simple is best for me.


Dorian, I'd suggest a Flashback or Line 6 DL 4 - both units have a lot of flexibility while being relatively easy to use. The Flashback allows you to upload presets from your favorite players including Steve Morse with your handheld phone/device and it works really well. I find it a bit mind boggling that by putting my iPhone over the pickups of a guitar, the preset is transmitted to the Flashback.


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks Alex. I was considering the TC Flashback sa I've liked what I've heard. Regarding downloading sounds from Morse and such, that's all cool, but I'm one of those types of guys that likes to find his own sound. At least in my mind at lesat. It's bound to sound like somebody elses at some level I suppose. The main thing for me is to get as much of a natural (to my ears) tone and sound quality as possible.


----------



## Budda

Psst, my flashback is for sale . Use the computer editor to accomplish what you seek . 

I like the sound of a DL4 but my god they break often under regular use.


----------



## Alex

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks Alex. I was considering the TC Flashback sa I've liked what I've heard. Regarding downloading sounds from Morse and such, that's all cool, but I'm one of those types of guys that likes to find his own sound. At least in my mind at lesat. It's bound to sound like somebody elses at some level I suppose. The main thing for me is to get as much of a natural (to my ears) tone and sound quality as possible.


The Editor with the Flashback allows you to tweak to your hearts delight. Connect the pedal to your computer and you can edit with many parameters that are actually not available on the pedal itself. I don't use the Editor (which is free) as the unit itself is more than enough of what I need. Given that the FB has a looper as well, it's a pretty good bang for the buck.


----------



## Alex

Budda said:


> Psst, my flashback is for sale . Use the computer editor to accomplish what you seek .
> 
> I like the sound of a DL4 but my god they break often under regular use.


I think we were sharing a brain wave Justin.......I've owned two DL4's and never had an issue but only used in my home but if gigging, that is an issue to consider.


----------



## Dorian2

I want to go as simple as possible with the pedal guys. So basically a nice sounding pedal with basic feature sets. I'm might even consider the Mini route if it makes sense. I just do not know if there is a big difference in sound quality compared to the normal pedal size. I don't want to spend a shit load of money on another pedal to be honest. At least not at this point.

PS: I don't want to hijack the intention of the thread, just want to get advice from people who've used multiple digital delays.


----------



## Budda

If you want tap tempo and more than one available delay tone, the flashback X4 is hard to beat IMO.


----------



## Dorian2

I have to agree Buddha. You threw me off with the DL4 comment (breaks often under regular use), till I realized it was the Line 6 you were talking about, not the TC X4. I'm not too surprised at the comment now that I realize it's a Line 6 product. 

Now about that Flashback.....PM me.


----------



## Alex

Dorian2 said:


> I want to go as simple as possible with the pedal guys. .


The two suggested fit that order but you can go deeper if you wish. Buy used and play for free (if you don't like it, pass it along and you don't lose much).


----------



## Dorian2

Definitely going used.


----------



## High/Deaf

I've seen used TC NovaDelays for $150. 10 presets that you can step through, each preset has lots of adjustments and delay types. Small form factor. And the tap tempo can be used by strumming your strings, a big advantage to those of us that seem to have a rhythmic disconnect somewhere around L2. 

No expression pedal input though. That's the big minus, IMO.


----------



## sulphur

High/Deaf said:


> I've seen used TC NovaDelays for $150. 10 presets that you can step through, each preset has lots of adjustments and delay types. Small form factor. And the tap tempo can be used by strumming your strings, a big advantage to those of us that seem to have a rhythmic disconnect somewhere around L2.
> 
> No expression pedal input though. That's the big minus, IMO.


This was going to be my suggestion too for a delay with presets and tapo tempo.
As you mentioned, a good size and the top jacks are a bonus.


----------



## Dorian2

So to update my situation. I had a line on 2 particular pedals. 1 - TC ND-1 on Kijiji for about the same amount that has been suggested. 2 - a great deal on a TC Flashback X4 by some dude on the internet. He seemed fairly trustworthy and apparently knew his shit, but I had to pass on that one for size and use reasons. Which I will most probably regret for some time to come. Some of you may have come across this guy before. I think his name is Justin? Maybe? He posts on some guitar forum that some of you might possibly visit.

I think his user name is "*Budda*", or something along those lines anyway.  Anyone looking for a nice delay should contact Justin ASAP.

So I ended up purchasing the TC Flashback mini. The tiny box that you can fit in your pocket basically. It has enough delay for my particular use (nano board to haul over to a friends to work on stuff), and is limited enough to not go nutty trying out every single possible setting and not actually using the damned thing. Time to tweak tunes for me, not pedals. It probably seems crazy to spend maybe $50 or so less on a much less versatile pedal, but it fits more to my playing style.


----------



## Budda

Sold the flashback last night via Kijiji. Nice guy, got what I wanted, put it towards the DD-500. It's nice when things are easy!

Glad you found something that works


----------



## Dorian2

Works for now. But you know it'll change. Glad you sold it so quick. I didn't think it would last long.


----------



## Alex

A friend mentioned the Nemesis. Anyone try this?

http://www.sourceaudio.net/products/one_series/nemesis_delay.php


----------



## Budda

I've heard of it, but when I checked it out it didn't seem like it did anything out of the ordinary. Another option in the sea of options haha. No one I know has said anything about it.


----------



## Alex

Here's a demo of the Nemesis. Looks like it's giving the Timeline a run for the king of delays title ....but is $200 cheaper than the Timeline and more user friendly


----------



## Budda

The Boss/Strymon/Eventide offerings seem to have more functionality, and don't need MIDI to get to all the presets. It gets interesting, but I think it would need strong tape and analog settings to really pull buyers away from the other big names.


----------



## Alex

Budda said:


> The Boss/Strymon/Eventide offerings seem to have more functionality, and don't need MIDI to get to all the presets. It gets interesting, but I think it would need strong tape and analog settings to really pull buyers away from the other big names.


I thought the tape setting sounded pretty good in the demo. I like that the settings can be tweaked on the fly as opposed to the deep editing required with the Timeline.


----------



## Budda

Alex said:


> I thought the tape setting sounded pretty good in the demo. I like that the settings can be tweaked on the fly as opposed to the deep editing required with the Timeline.


Wouldn't it depend on what you want to tweak though? I thought the tape sounded good as well. I'm hoping someone gets an "approximate El Cap" patch for the DD-500 so I can try it out haha.


----------



## Alex

Budda said:


> Wouldn't it depend on what you want to tweak though? I thought the tape sounded good as well. I'm hoping someone gets an "approximate El Cap" patch for the DD-500 so I can try it out haha.


Agree - I like to keep the knobs/features aspect simple which is what the Nemesis appears to do.


----------



## Budda

Some people are absolutely trashing the DD-500 delays on TGP, yet I couldn't find anything poor from a few hours of going through various presets and adjusting parameters on various delay types. I have to wonder how much of it is simply wanting incredible tape delay, and how much of it is Boss VS. Smaller, Newer Company.

I'm still keeping my DD-500, because it gets weird.


----------



## Alex

Budda said:


> Some people are absolutely trashing the DD-500 delays on TGP, yet I couldn't find anything poor from a few hours of going through various presets and adjusting parameters on various delay types. I have to wonder how much of it is simply wanting incredible tape delay, and how much of it is Boss VS. Smaller, Newer Company.
> 
> I'm still keeping my DD-500, because it gets weird.


The trashing is always hard to distinguish from players believing that their pedal is the "best in the world" and everything else is sub par. We all have unique tastes towards tones, ease of usage etc. and add to that, the unique signal path for each player- some pedals react differently with others.

If it works, don't change it unless GAS calls


----------



## Budda

What I gleaned from the TGP thread is this:

the Nemesis and DD-500 cover a lot of similar ground. The DD-500 lets you edit everything in the box, whereas the SA requires their app or your DAW. SA does their R&D with their customer bass, Boss isn't known for doing the same quite as much (just checking the competition instead). Both have unique features and come in at a similar price point.

For me, 2 or 3 presets on the go w/o MIDI, and not having some stupid save button/preset button (?) next to your on/off (same reason I dislike the Empress multi delays) is enough to keep me in the Boss camp.

I am, however, about to look at the chase bliss warped vinyl again. Mostly because the DD-500 freed up some room, and once Greco rewires my board I can probably fit one more smaller box on.


----------



## High/Deaf

Budda said:


> Some people are absolutely trashing the DD-500 delays on TGP, yet I couldn't find anything poor from a few hours of going through various presets and adjusting parameters on various delay types. I have to wonder how much of it is simply wanting incredible tape delay, and how much of it is Boss VS. Smaller, Newer Company.
> 
> I'm still keeping my DD-500, because it gets weird.


That's TGP. "The 'anti' is strong with that one, Luke." 

Most of those shoegazers want to hate what is popular, just to be 'in'. I think in the real world, in a band mix, playing it live and not in Madison Square Bedroom, the differences would be negligible - in which case I would lean towards the one with the most features and ease of use.


----------



## bzrkrage

Dude! Red is the new blue!
Blue is soooo 30 minutes ago!
I've got both, AB'd,YouTubed,polled & keeping Red for "retro rare factor"


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## corailz

I am a delay whore too...Had 3 delay pedals on by board at once! 
Today, i'm running a Strymon Timeline and a Bigsky and i'm totally satisfied with this setup!
My all time favourite delay pedals are(Not in prefered order); 
Line6 DL4
Boss DD 3-6-20
Boss RE 20
DLS Echotap
Empress Superdelay
Electro-Harmonix DMM
Strymon Timeline
Eventide Timefactor
Jhs Panther(The big one)


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2

Alex said:


> A friend mentioned the Nemesis. Anyone try this?
> 
> http://www.sourceaudio.net/products/one_series/nemesis_delay.php


As really not much of a delay guy myself....How in hells do ya need 128 different presets, deep editing, and 14 different delay types? Is it for live/band use or recording? This is a question without judgement BTW. I'm just wondering. I've used many multieffect systems with many delays, but typically stuck to 2 or 3 at the most.


----------



## Alex

Dorian2 said:


> As really not much of a delay guy myself....How in hells do ya need 128 different presets, deep editing, and 14 different delay types? Is it for live/band use or recording? This is a question without judgement BTW. I'm just wondering. I've used many multieffect systems with many delays, but typically stuck to 2 or 3 at the most.


In the Pedal Show w/ Daniel Steinhardt, guitarist Dave Kilminster states that he has just under 100 different presets with the Steven Wilson band (not all delays though)


----------



## Dorian2

I'll be sure to check it out. I do know a few guitarists that I listen too use delay quite a bit with varying degrees of effect. I just never put that much thought into it. I am familiar with a few of the delay concepsts. I just haven't put them into use.

Now I'm starting to wish that I had taken Justins deal when I had the chance. But I'll start small first. Besides, I still have the POD HD 300 and the Digitech GSP if needed in a pinch.


----------



## Budda

Dorian2 said:


> As really not much of a delay guy myself....How in hells do ya need 128 different presets, deep editing, and 14 different delay types? Is it for live/band use or recording? This is a question without judgement BTW. I'm just wondering. I've used many multieffect systems with many delays, but typically stuck to 2 or 3 at the most.


It's for both. I want deep editing because it's the difference between "yeah that's OK" and "holy crap, listen to that!". In the studio you're bound to get more mileage out of more options, provided you have the time. Having options for delay types means if you prefer the tube delay to the tape delay, you can do that instead. Or, with the newer ones, you can run two types at once.


----------



## High/Deaf

@Budda I wouldn't think that would be as much of an issue in the studio though. They must have lots of delay options ..... and the ability to lay down multiple delays in the mix. Wouldn't you be worried about recreating the studio effects live? Or do you like to track/create with your own effects only?



Dorian2 said:


> As really not much of a delay guy myself....How in hells do ya need 128 different presets, deep editing, and 14 different delay types? Is it for live/band use or recording? This is a question without judgement BTW. I'm just wondering. I've used many multieffect systems with many delays, but typically stuck to 2 or 3 at the most.


I know what you mean. My NovaDelay has 10 presets, that I've reduced to 5 (and I probably use 2 of those 5 once in a blue moon). I couldn't think of 5 other delay types that I needed and more presets is more time to go from 3 all the way around to 1.


----------



## Budda

High/Deaf said:


> @Budda I wouldn't think that would be as much of an issue in the studio though. They must have lots of delay options ..... and the ability to lay down multiple delays in the mix. Wouldn't you be worried about recreating the studio effects live? Or do you like to track/create with your own effects only?


It would depend on the studio. When we recorded drums in Toronto, I didn't see any delay options in the rack gear, or their storage room upstairs. Since we're recording everything else at a studio owned by a guitarist with a wild pedalboard, there will be more stuff on hand there. It will depend on where you go. 

As for live, we play the core parts. There's lots of layers on the recordings which doesn't happen live since we don't have a third (and fourth?) guitarist. When it comes to the writing process I only use what I have (or imagine how it would sound - my board is rarely home). When I get new effects, we then have to figure out where they can go in the current set list, and then I can write around said new effect for new songs.


----------



## murraythek

I'm curious if the past/current Diamond ML2 owners also found the repeats to be "chirpy"? 

I had the chance to put my ML2 against a 90's reissue DMM and a MIJ DM2 and the chirpiness is even more pronounced next to both of those delays. Not sure if its a defect with my unit.


----------



## Budda

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-eee-ee-eee-eee-ee-ee-eee-eee-eee-ee-eee-ee


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-eee-ee-eee-eee-ee-ee-eee-eee-eee-ee-eee-ee


"hello, my names Budda, I'm a delay addict."
"Hi Budda."
"It's been a full 3 hours since I plugged all my delays in & on at the same time."
"
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-eee-ee-eee-eee-ee-ee-eee-eee-eee-ee-eee-ee"

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Budda

We are starting clean tracking and that's what we have out haha.


----------



## bzrkrage

When did you get the Timeline?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Budda

bzrkrage said:


> When did you get the Timeline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


I didn't, the strymon stuff pictured is our producers'. The band has two blue skies. Band stuff there is the red reverb, keeley caverns, and my DD-500. Everything else is Kenny's.


----------



## Alex

Budda said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-eee-ee-eee-eee-ee-ee-eee-eee-eee-ee-eee-ee


Dreamy and ethereal...


----------



## Budda

On this record we've used: timeline, big sky, eventide space, DD-500, DD-3, Keeley Caverns, and the EQD afterneath. Curious to see if my Robot Graves Industries sidereal makes the cut.


----------

